# Indexable carbide lathe tool recommendations?



## Kaleb (Jul 21, 2012)

I have been a fan of carbide for quite a while now, since I've been having good results with it generally. After seeing many demo videos, I'm finding myself rather drawn towards industrial quality tooling from companies like Seco, Sandvik, Iscar, Kennametal, Micro 100 and Mitsubishi etc. With a birthday coming up, I'm quite tempted by the sets made by Micro 100 since I am pleased to bits with one of their solid carbide boring bars. Does anyone have any recommendations for good lathe tools or general opinions?


----------



## steamboat willie (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello Kaleb!
Steamboat Willie here. In relation to carbide tooling can I recommend that you look at CTC Tools. They ship out of Hong Kong with incredible reliability and very reasonable postage. About 5-7 days turnaround. I have found that the gear that I have bought from them has been exemplary and very reasonably priced. eg lh and rh 55 degree tool holders were $22 each. The pack of tips to suit was $43 for 10 inserts.
They also sell a large range of milling cutters. 
The bloke who runs it is a Dane operating out of HK.
Please contact me if you have trouble finding the website.
Bill.


----------



## steamboat willie (Jul 21, 2012)

Kaleb,
The web address is www.ctctools.biz
Hope that you have the same degree of success that I have had mate!
Bill.


----------



## idahoan (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Kaleb

I&#8217;m not sure what kind of lathe you have; but I would highly recommend positive rake inserts. They will perform much better on small light machines that we tend to use.

You can also get the high rake polished inserts that work wonderful on most of the materials the typical ME will use.

I have Sandvik holders for my lathe and really like the TCGX inserts for most of what I do.

Hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have used the Micro 100 indexable turning tools, left and right hand, with the CCMT inserts and am pleased with the results on steel, cast iron and brass.  

Phil


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Do you use the TCGX inserts on materials other than aluminum?

Regards,

Chuck





idahoan said:


> Hi Kaleb
> 
> I have Sandvik holders for my lathe and really like the TCGX inserts for most of what I do.
> 
> ...


----------



## idahoan (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi chuck

Yes I pretty much use them for all materials that are free machining; 12L14, 303 SS, Plastics and Cast Iron. I know they are not recommended for this type of work except for maybe plastics but I get away with it. I don&#8217;t rough with them; I usually will rough with another insert and just use the TCGX for finishing.

Dave


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 24, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the information.  

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## Aquaman (Jul 25, 2012)

Thinbit makes some tools/tool holders that are very versatile. One holder can accept many different types of inserts. Threading, turning, grooving, etc.

http://www.thinbit.com/

You can buy just one insert at a time in many different sizes/shapes and you can re-grind or re-sharpen many of them which makes it very economical.


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 28, 2012)

Dave, I found some Sandvik TCGX 1.8(1.5)1-AL inserts on Ebay.  The inserts fit my Rouse indexable turning tools nearly perfectly and good enough to give the TCGX a try.  The insert takes a tiny chip and lays down a very nice surface on the 12L14 I used for a test piece.  Thanks for the tip.

I've had the Rouse tooling for quite some time.  They take a TT-221/TT-222 insert, which I believe is proprietary to Rouse.  This is a positive insert and does a fine job as well, though I'd say the TCGX is a better finisher.

I see Thin-Bit was mentioned.  Nice tooling, though I don't have any at the moment.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## mc_n_g (Aug 1, 2012)

I have set of Micro 100 indexable and like them a lot (CCMT).  I also have some Seco indexables in DCMT.  The biggest thing is get good quality insert for the material you are cutting.  Good inserts do the cutting.  I have a few negative insert toolholders for a larger lathe when needed.


----------

